
Show HN: Trianglify.io – Colorful patterns generated via Delaunay triangulations - qrohlf
https://trianglify.io/
======
karmakaze
That's fun and cool.

Also reminds me of a happy time learning about Delaunay dual Voronoi
triangulation while solving a StackOverflow question about Spatial Joins on
Closest Point

------
NanoWar
Such a joy playing around with your tool!

